# Dvd cambiar a usb sin el control remoto



## Mindfield (Ene 5, 2016)

Buen dia tengo un dvd de la marca noblex no funciona con un disco (dvd) y no tengo el control remoto para cambiarlo a usb (tampoco lo hace al introducir un pen-drive) entonces se me ocurrio dejarlo permanente en usb... es posible?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2016)

no sin el control remoto
se puede conseguir un universal para dvd
 Rm-230EX 





http://www.pcingenieria.com.ar/pcin..._horizontal_3.php?p_cat=28&p_scat=211&p_fab=0
es esa pagina cuestan solo  72 pesos,
pero se puede conseguir por 50 pesos ,son económicos


----------



## Scooter (Ene 5, 2016)

Busca un control remoto universal, lo malo es que tendrás que averiguar la codificación, no lo puedes clonar porque no tienes el mando.


----------



## Mindfield (Ene 5, 2016)

Gracias! entonces de todo esto deduzco que al pasar de un sistema a otro lo hace con el micro por codificacion de pulsos o por algun codigo hexadecimal... corrijanmen por favor!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2016)

en la configuración del dvd se pone como predeterminado lectura de usb ,asi cada ves que le enciendas ,primero vusca usb y si no hay busca dvd disco
en algunos modelo queda en usb sin pasar a buscar el disco


----------



## Mindfield (Ene 5, 2016)

ok decia por electronica, digamos que lo desarmo y lo estudio por dentro, algun componente electronico deberia tener o un transistor que se sature o deje desaturarse para cambiar de modo DVD a modo USB todo por electronica sin rayos ir ni nada por el estilo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2016)

de ninguna manera ,esa función es interna del microprocesador e implica mas que activar un transistor 
están los distintos protocolos que se ponen en funcionamiento ,

para que monte   el usb
 se tienen que activar distintas rutinas,asignar espacio de memorias ,etc,etc,etc

la única opción es el control remoto


----------



## Mindfield (Ene 5, 2016)

haa claro como no pense en los drivers internos ademas tiene que ser un micro host si mal no recuerdo! entendido 100% y gracias!!, hay otras marcas en las que con el carrete del dvd adentro hace una busqueda para detectar un usb conectado el cual no es mi caso.

gracias! y saludos de nuevo!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 5, 2016)

uno nuevo es la solucion


----------



## Mindfield (Ene 5, 2016)

no y si! jajaja, es solo para que en alguna fiesta pueda hacer karaoke y tener las letras en video! ya voy a conseguir el control en estos dias!


----------

